# ebay trailers



## edcamenzind (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anybody checked out the trailers on ebay? There is a seller on there that has v-nose 7X16's for $2995. Seems pretty resonable unless they are complete garbage. Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been looking at 6x12 v nose on there in the 2000-2400 range, only problem is they have to be picked up in southeastern Georgia, or shipped for $2 a mile.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

You have to watch some of those trailers, although they may be name brand trailers alot of the time they have no plywood on the walls, or it's the 1/8" junk.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have also noticed not just on ebay but everywhere online that every trailer is cheaper in Georgia. Why is that?

Do a little search online and you will see that Georgia comes up all the time.

Weird


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I think its because theres a lot of factories there so you get them cheaper without the freight price to send them to your local dealer then he has to make a profit too.


----------



## countryeye (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought one of those trailers for 2995 and as far as i can tell its a very nice trailer


----------

